# my steam locomotive/railroad/trains photography



## mfmalk (Jul 23, 2014)

http://www.losttracksoftime.com/

All,

I welcome critique and criticism in regards to the opening slideshow of my website linked above.
Don't hold back, I value negative comments as well as the positive.
Everything was captured with all three generations of the 5D series, and the original EOS-1Ds from 2002.

Thanks,
Matthew


----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2014)

Awesome pictures. 8) Well done Matthew!

...And Welcome to CR


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 23, 2014)

I am envious. I also enjoy taking pictures of steam locomotives, but unfortunately, in my area, the pickins are slim.


----------



## dppaskewitz (Jul 23, 2014)

I am also a railroad enthusiast. (I am attending a Santa Fe convention this week.) I have looked at many photographs of trains. I have taken several (thousands) myself. Yours are up there with the very best. Your opening slide show is a great way to present some of them. Great website. And welcome to CR.


----------



## agierke (Jul 23, 2014)

took a very brief peek. the black and white shots remind me of O Winston Links work. if you are not familiar with him....check him out. he was the definitive locomotive photographer!


----------



## distant.star (Jul 23, 2014)

.
Excellent work, Matthew. It's a joy to watch!

Thanks.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi Matthew. 
You seem to have a good eye for the photographs, some very evocative shots here. I really like one with two engineers chatting from their steeds, very atmospheric. 
Thanks for sharing. 
Edit Spelling. 

Cheers Graham



mfmalk said:


> http://www.losttracksoftime.com/
> 
> All,
> 
> ...


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jul 24, 2014)

Only had the opportunity for a quick look, but I shall be back for more.
Very, very nice!


----------

